# Life is a tale told by an idiot, full of sound and fury, signifying nothing



## helixgrad

Hello everyone,
This is from Macbeth, act V scene V. How is it in your languages (it doesn't need to be an official translation, do it yourselves)

Life is a tale told by an idiot, full of sound and fury, signifying nothing.

In brazilian portuguese (my translation): A vida é um conto narrado por um idiota, cheia de som e fúria, mas vazia de significado.


----------



## yasemin

One of a million possible translations in Turkish could be:

Hayat bir ahmak tarafından anlatılan, şamata ve şiddet dolu anlamsız bir masaldır.

yase


----------



## Sand_Sea

Yes, it's true, there can be a lot of translations for this. In Romanian, "my own creation" , would be: 
Viaţa este o poveste spusă de un prost, plină de zgomot şi de furie, care nu înseamnă nimic.
I also found the original version for this, also in Romanian:     "Că *Viaţa*-i doar o umbră călătoare, Un biet actor, ce-n ora lui pe scenă / Se zbuciumă, şi-apoi nu-l mai auzi. *E-un basm de furii şi de nerozie/ Baznit de-un prost şi făr' de nici o noimă.*"


----------



## Mari Yagami

In spanish:

"La vida es una historia relatada por un idiota, llena de sonido y furia, falta de significado"


----------



## yasemin

My Italian attempt:

La vita e' una storia raccontata da un idiota, piena di grida e furia, privo di significato.


----------



## Epilio

In asturian:

"La vida ye una hestória bilordiáa por un babayu, acorrompináa de valloria y rixu, ensin dal significáu"


----------



## Epilio

In catalan:

"La vida és una història contada per un capsigrany, plena de so i fúria, sens cap significat"


----------



## Joannes

A possible translation in Dutch:

*Het leven is een verhaal verteld door een idioot, vol klank en woede, zonder betekenis.*


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

En español (España):

La vida es un cuento contado por un idiota, lleno de ruido y de furia, que no significa nada.


----------



## Hakkar

yasemin said:


> My Italian attempt:
> 
> La vita e' una storia raccontata da un idiota, piena di grida e furia, privo di significato.



Your attempt was really good, cheers.

I would say this way:

La vita è una favola narrata da un idiota, colma di grida e furia, priva di significato.


----------



## Zsanna

An attempt in Hungarian:

Az élet egy félnótás zagyva meséje, telezsúfolva zenebonával és dühöngéssel.


----------



## Epilio

In galician (standard):

"A vida é unha historia narrada por un parvo, chea de son e carraxe, sen ningún significado"

Reintengrationist version:

"A vida é umha historia narrada por um parvo, chea de som e carraxe, sem nenhum significado"


----------



## Epilio

In euskara:

"Bizia edesti bat edestua da memelo batetik, betea saratotsaren eta furfuria, garrantzitsurik"


----------



## sword

Epilio said:


> In euskara:
> 
> "Bizia edesti bat edestua da memelo batetik, betea saratotsaren eta furfuria, garrantzitsurik"


Epilio, creo que debes de haber usado un traductor automático porque tu frase no tiene ningún sentido, pero se puede ver que es un intento de traducción palabra por palabra. Yo tampoco puedo ofrecer una traducción muy fiable, pero aquí va mi intento de todos modos, a ver si alguien más lo corrige si está mal:

Bizitza ergel batek kontatutako ipuina da, hotsez eta suminduraz beterik, esanahirik gabe.


----------



## Linguist301

In *Armenian*

Կյանքը պատմվածք է, որը ապուշն ե պատմում, եւ նա լի է աղմկով եւ գազազածությամբ, ոչինչ չէ նշանակում:

Kyanq’ patmvatzq e, vor’ apushn e patmum, ev na li e aghmkov ev gazazatzutyamb, vochinch che nshanakum.


----------



## vladimir_bgyu

In Serbian: Zivot je prica koju je ispricao idiot, puna zvuka i besa, koji ne znace nista.


----------



## Awwal12

An attempt in *Russian*:
Жизнь - история, рассказанная безумцем; она полна шума и неистовства, и лишена всякого смысла.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek (from a prosody translation written by Demetrios Vikelas in 1881):
«εἶν' ἕνα παραμύθι ποῦ λέγει ἕνας παλαβός, βοήν, θυμοὺς γεμάτον, ἀλλὰ δὲν ἔχει νόημα!»
"in' *e*na param*i*θi pu l*e*ʝi *e*nas palav*o*s, vo*i*n, θim*u*s ʝem*a*ton, al*a* ðen *e*xi n*o*ima!"

[θ] is a voiceless dental non-sibilant fricative
[ʝ] is a voiced palatal fricative
[ð] is a voiced dental non-sibilant fricative
[x] is a voiceless velar fricative, known as the hard ch


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish* translation by Matti Rossi (1982):

_Satua on tämä kaikki, hullun lörpötystä, täynnä raivoa ja tuskaa, mutta mieltä vailla._

(All this is a tale, told by an idiot...)


----------



## Mauricet

_La vie est une histoire racontée par un idiot, pleine de bruit et de fureur, et qui ne signifie rien_. (French)


----------



## Nizo

*Esperanto* translation (by D.H. Lambert, 1908 -- "Makbeto" is available on Google Books)

_Homa vivo nur estas la rakont’ de malsaĝulo, freneze sensencaĵojn krieganta sen ritmo kaj sen celo._
What a sad quotation!


----------



## sahmed52

Jeebon akti boka loker golpo bolar moto, shobdo jhonkar e poripurnal, ashole arthaheen (Bengali)


----------



## Kotlas

If you can read Russian, here is the translation done by Boris Pasternak, Nobel Prize winner in Literature (1958):
Жизнь - сказка в пересказе
Глупца. Она полна трескучих слов
И ничего не значит.

And one more Italian version found on the web:

La vita...è un racconto narrato da un idiota, pieno di strepito e di furore, e senza alcun significato.


----------



## bibax

Czech:

„Život je jen chodící stín, chudý herec, který se naparuje a trápí na jevišti, aby se o něm vzápětí už neslyšelo;
*je to příběh vyprávěný idiotem, naplněný zvukem a zuřivostí, jež neznamená nic.*“

_(Life’s but a walking shadow, a poor player
That struts and frets his hour upon the stage
And then is heard no more. *It is a tale*
*Told by an idiot, full of sound and fury,*
*Signifying nothing.*)
_
Often abbreviated to:

„Život je příběh vyprávěný blbcem.“ _(Life is a tale told by an idiot.)_


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

الحياة قصة يرويها جاهل، مليئة بالأصوات وبالغيظ، ولا تعني شيئًا​


----------

